# Import race car into Thailand



## sbcbuilder (Jun 20, 2014)

Does anyone know of a company that will assist me in the importation of my race car? The reason I ask is that according to the customs website there is 328% taxes due on the car price, shipping and insurance. Thank you


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

The customs website is right......and to be honest.......hiring an agent to do it for you is a good idea anyway.....it's a big hustle to import any car. 
If you are not too attached to your race-car, you may consider of selling it in Canada and buy another car here. 
Since 2 years, the government is very strict on the import of second hand cars; beware.


----------



## sbcbuilder (Jun 20, 2014)

joseph44 said:


> The customs website is right......and to be honest.......hiring an agent to do it for you is a good idea anyway.....it's a big hustle to import any car.
> If you are not too attached to your race-car, you may consider of selling it in Canada and buy another car here.
> Since 2 years, the government is very strict on the import of second hand cars; beware.



Thanks for that. I have too much invested in this project of many years to try to sell it. Problem on any car build is you never regain all the hours you put into it. The machine work alone for the engine/trans/rear end was 45k and that was in 2010, never mind what that would cost today. You can see the work being done at the chassis shop.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

sbcbuilder........seems that you are attached to the project.
Not being a straight forward vehicle may cause huge delays at the customs department.
It would be good to consult a shipping-agent.
This website may be of help: Rules bringing cars and bikes into Thailand


----------



## sbcbuilder (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for that info. I send an email and we will go from there. This is a very unique car being that the hood, fenders, trunk lid, doors and seats are carbon fiber to cut down on weight.


----------

